# Hidden Valley Bike Path Closure



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

As a heads up, the bike path along I-70 through Clear Creek Canyon (between exits 243 & 244) is currently closed for major repairs. There is no alternate route through here aside from going up to Echo Lake. Because it's a cramped area for heavy equipment, the county couldn't provide an alternate route and bikes aren't allowed on the interstate through the canyon. Repairs should be complete in a few weeks.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

rode through there on the weekend - you can still get through with a bit of off roading


----------



## nw60312 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Open*

Anyone know if this is open, this is the old US 40 route to Idaho Springs correct?

-Nate


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

The work was supposed to take 2-3 weeks, but I haven't heard anything or had a chance to go near there since I originally posted.


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

This trail has now officially reopened.


----------

